# Looking for panthers !!



## Spence36 (Dec 9, 2014)

Still looking for Schwinn Panther blue on light Blue cash paid &$$ Or Red on Red must be original paint no restores and must be 1949-54 years serious buyer please pm me or email Spence_chris@yahoo.com Thank you in advance !!! 






View attachment 1840


----------



## mruiz (Dec 9, 2014)

I only have a 1959 peanut tank panther, I am suposing you seek a Balloon one correct?


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a 61 panther 3, but I doubt you're looking for the middleweight version..


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 9, 2014)

Need a heavy weight  Panther . Thanks guys !! Quest continues 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone ?? And Merry Xmas , Happy holidays. [emoji319][emoji318][emoji319]


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## jd56 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm assuming only men's versions are what you seek....but, in case you'd be interested in a decent girls model I still have a 1951 original paint red/orange one.









Either way...good luck on your search.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## schwinnking310 (Jan 2, 2015)

How much you want for your BFG bike cash???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oskisan (Jan 2, 2015)

Whats with the challenger? Is that trading material?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 10, 2015)

Sold guys 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## danilo1219 (Jan 10, 2015)

*panther*



Spence36 said:


> Sold guys
> 
> 
> Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]




my panther 1952


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a black & red mens Panther & a mens green on green Panther - if you ever desire those colors ... let me know - Frank


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 23, 2015)

Still looking guys any panthers out there ?? Looking for blue on blue or red on red . I found out the blue one I never Should have sold ( well I got me my aerocycle ) was parted out  how can ya part out an original blue in blue Panther the rarest of the model  any way still on the hunt !


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jan 24, 2015)

There were three different generations of Chicago built Panthers. All three came with tanks. The first was a balloon tire straight bar bike. The second was a middleweight bike with the oddball "peanut" tank. The third was also a middleweight bike with the longer "slimline" tank.  All three series had either chrome plated or stainless steel fenders. The exception was the one year only 1959 Panther II which came with frame matching painted fenders. That was also the introductory year for the peanut tank bike. I have a third generation flamboyant red 1969 model identical to one my dad bought for me brand new for Christmas, 1969.

Jim.


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry let me clarify balloon tire 50-54


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 24, 2015)

This 1950 may be on the market in a couple weeks.  Wrong seat, grips, tires and fender rear reflector, all were changed out by the original owner.  I friend might grab it....it the wife lets him.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 24, 2015)

That's a Phantom. The thread title is looking for PANTHERS.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 24, 2015)

lol...brain fart, sorry


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 25, 2015)

*panther*

My panther


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice bike !!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 25, 2015)

nice bike Zook!


----------

